# Official Anubias Micro Thread!!! Please post your pics here!



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I did a search here for Anubias Micro, could not find any threads, soooo.. I'd like to invite people to add pictures of their smallest Anubias Petite! I was lucky enough to find some, which is the smallest I have ever seen. It's absolutely tiny. I'll add pics in a few hours, but in the meantime, I would love to see your smallest specimen!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are the itsy bitsy Anubias I got today.. 

Here's the plant as I got it:










I cut it into parts, so I could spread it out.


This is the prettiest one












This one is TINY.. not much larger than HC!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is that not just "baby" anubias petite instead of a new species?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

CL said:


> Is that not just "baby" anubias petite instead of a new species?


I have no idea.. I know there are small strains, and have heard them called Anubias "micro". 

I'd love for an expert to pipe in here!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think its a matter of playing the name game again. I have a boat load of Nanas and nana petites and some of my petites are that small depending on where they are in the tank. Gordon Richards also knows a bit about anubias so his input would be useful here too. Ill put some pics up soon, im out of town for the weekend.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

chad320 said:


> I think its a matter of playing the name game again. I have a boat load of Nanas and nana petites and some of my petites are that small depending on where they are in the tank. Gordon Richards also knows a bit about anubias so his input would be useful here too. Ill put some pics up soon, im out of town for the weekend.


I'd love to see pics of yours. The thing with these ones, I saw the tank they were in, and this is all over the tank. Every plant has leaves this size, so it doesn't depend on the conditions or lighting as far as I can tell. The leaves will stay this small regardless.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

CL said:


> Is that not just "baby" anubias petite instead of a new species?


Oh I see what you're saying.. "baby".. No they're not babies, these a fully mature plants. They have been in the tank I got them from for a long time, and they are the same size as all of the others in there. The largest leaf I have here is about the size of the largest leaf in the whole tank.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I've heard of anubias micro. It seems to be a rather new european bred/raised strain.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Just found this post and figured I'd post. I hope you didn't spend a ton of cash on that petite!

I was down to one of them in my collection and it is seriously the smallest petite I've ever had in my possession. Now, there might be smaller ones, but there are tons of variants out there. Here is a photo of one of my petite micros :^)

How long has it been in the tank? Over 6 months, no co2. Its actually emersed growth.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, that's a really nice Anubias.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Anubias nana "petite" is not new, it has been around a few years now. It is more easily available in the USA now since Florida Aquatic Nurseries started mass producing them in pots. F.A.N. is the largest commercial producer of aquatic plants in the USA and supplies 90% of all the pet/aquarium stores, most American mail order plant sellers, and most of the American Ebay or Aquabid plant stores. There is no smaller strain than "petite" and all Petite nana in the world originated from Oriental Aquarium of Singapore. It is a man made variant and not a natural specie variation.

In the USA you can buy it from any store that buys plants from a FAN distributor, online from aquariumplants.com (make sure its from FAN and not their African exporter. All plants from Africa are wild caught, and this is not a wild plant) azgardens.com, Liveaquaria.com and two or three American aquabid stores


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Robert H said:


> Anubias nana "petite" is not new, it has been around a few years now. It is more easily available in the USA now since Florida Aquatic Nurseries started mass producing them in pots. F.A.N. is the largest commercial producer of aquatic plants in the USA and supplies 90% of all the pet/aquarium stores, most American mail order plant sellers, and most of the American Ebay or Aquabid plant stores. There is no smaller strain than "petite" and all Petite nana in the world originated from Oriental Aquarium of Singapore. It is a man made variant and not a natural specie variation.
> 
> In the USA you can buy it from any store that buys plants from a FAN distributor, online from aquariumplants.com (make sure its from FAN and not their African exporter. All plants from Africa are wild caught, and this is not a wild plant) azgardens.com, Liveaquaria.com and two or three American aquabid stores


That's kind of contradictory.. there's no smaller strain than the petite, which is a man made, right? So, what if "man" has "made" another, smaller variant, called "micro".. that would be another "man made" strain... wouldn't it? Am I missing something here? Sorry, I'm not trying to be argumentative.. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Robert H said:


> Anubias nana "petite" is not new, it has been around a few years now. It is more easily available in the USA now since Florida Aquatic Nurseries started mass producing them in pots. F.A.N. is the largest commercial producer of aquatic plants in the USA and supplies 90% of all the pet/aquarium stores, most American mail order plant sellers, and most of the American Ebay or Aquabid plant stores. There is no smaller strain than "petite" and all Petite nana in the world originated from Oriental Aquarium of Singapore. It is a man made variant and not a natural specie variation.
> 
> In the USA you can buy it from any store that buys plants from a FAN distributor, online from aquariumplants.com (make sure its from FAN and not their African exporter. All plants from Africa are wild caught, and this is not a wild plant) azgardens.com, Liveaquaria.com and two or three American aquabid stores



There are smaller variants of BARTERI. Which petite is one of. There's nothing stopping them from selecting smaller and smaller plants.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Wow! Those are some tiny leaves on that Anubias.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

As I stated, this is the* smallest petite variant *I've found. I'm currently sourcing more of them.

Sure, Florida Aquatic has their own petite variant, but it sure isn't as small as mine.

Just wanted to toss in my 2 cents.

-Gordon


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a very small petite in my 60-p which is high tech. It's about 1.5"x1" and has 30-40 leaves. I'll take a pic tomorrow. Ime high tech grown petite is the tiniest.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is my tiny petite. 


























And just me bragging/// Anubis variegated white!!!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Here is my tiny petite.
> 
> And just me bragging/// Anubis variegated white!!!


Nice!! I love those variegated ones too.. very cool.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So did you get to the bottom of the tiny petite?

Like I said, im under the impression that just like almost all other aquatic plants in that when you supply a lot of light the plant responds by producing smaller leaves and that this is a case of that trait in anubis petite.


----------



## Robse (Apr 26, 2011)

Does this count? I've had my eye on this guy for a few months... definitely grows slower than my other anubias petite.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That looks like a piece that was under some DW or something.


----------



## pepetj (Jun 7, 2008)

I will post mine (got them from Gordon in April 2011) as soon as possible.

Amazing little leaf Anubias

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I think a sprig of this micro petite would look marvelous on one of my manzanita's. If it spathes just as small, it might be a somewhat stable mutation.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Its not a mutation. Just difference in genetics.

If you keep crossing anubias again and again with smaller variants you produce a new variety (petite) This is what was created in a lab.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

gordonrichards said:


> Its not a mutation. Just difference in genetics.
> 
> If you keep crossing anubias again and again with smaller variants you produce a new variety (petite) This is what was created in a lab.


So again, are we saying that there is actually a variation that is a "tiny petite"?


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

mutation=genetics


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Uh ohhhhh we have a discrepancy!!!

So really what's the deal?

I'm going to go on record and say that there is NO Anubis micro but rather it is just a marketing ploy by certain people to get more money for their plants or to just sell it more. Mine is very tiny and I know for sure that it's just plain old peteit that is grown in a high tech environment causing smaller than normal leaves.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Genetics are really mutations. I'll agree with that. Petites are hybrids.
Either way there isn't one variant of petite.
I have ones with 1 inch long leaves, 3/4 inch leaves and 1/2 inch leaves.

There are so many crosses in the hobby. It all depends on where you get the plants from, all commercial growers have their own variants. None are alike, though some are similar.

I'll agree that some plants might change in different conditions, but even in my emersed tanks the leaves are staying the same size. The rhizomes grow and guess what? New leaves are still the same size.

The biggest supplier of aquarium plants in the United States is still Florida Aquatic. In my opinion, about 70% of the petites in the hobby are from them. The best ones are still from overseas. Impossible for me to bring them in because of all the extra fees, but there are people that run group orders for plants.

-Gordon


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im talking about submersed plants. I would think that emmersed ones would grow similarly sized leaves in pretty much any situation.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

FAN's petite and nana look almost the same...it's like they didn't even try when they were developing the strain. I mean they could have at least imported some from asia and made a better stock.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Even submersed in low tech the leaves of my smallest petites stay the same size.

FAN's petite variant isn't really petite, though it is fairly small. FAN is, as far as I can remember one of the largest producers of aquatic plants in the USA. 

The leaves of their petites vary around 1.0 inch, still small, but not the smallest ones out there. 

-Gordon


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish I could remember where the one I posted a pic of came from. The leaves on that one are maybe .25".


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> Even submersed in low tech the leaves of my smallest petites stay the same size.
> 
> FAN's petite variant isn't really petite, though it is fairly small. FAN is, as far as I can remember one of the largest producers of aquatic plants in the USA.
> 
> ...


Sorry Gordon but I am going to have to disagree with you on this one. I ordered some nana petite from FAN about 4 months ago and the largest leaves on mine are still under a 1/2". For perspective the inside diameter of nano cylinder tank is 7". Also keep in mind the glass distorts things slightly and makes them look a bit larger.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That looks more like my petite but since its in a high tech setup the leaves are right on top of each other and its a mass of leaves. 

Isn't FAN also the place that still sells Rotala Rotundifolia as Rotala Indica?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

bsmith said:


> That looks more like my petite but since its in a high tech setup the leaves are right on top of each other and its a mass of leaves.
> 
> Isn't FAN also the place that still sells Rotala Rotundifolia as Rotala Indica?


Not sure I just know my local petsmart gets all of there plants from there as I watched them stock the stuff in the tanks and they pull them from FAN bags.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Gordon,

Remember these?


----------



## R.C. (Jan 4, 2012)

Largest leaves on mine are currently 1.2 centimeters, so around halve an inch I believe.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Funny this was bumped, I just purchased (actually thrown in for free..) a sickly looking anubias labeled as "narrow leaf petite" that looks like these "micro" anubias. We'll see how it does, I had to trim it down quite a bit.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an anubias nana petite that is in my high light CO2 tank and is growing leaves almost as big as my regular nana. They're at least as big as a quarter. Then in my little betta tank, I have some as tiny as any that is being posted here with leaves no bigger than a pencil eraser. The betta tank has much lower light and no CO2. The plants were purchased at different times though and are completely different plants, so it could be that the tiny ones are in fact a much smaller strain. This is rather interesting.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Ha! Roy they're still going strong for you after all this time? I need to do an update on mine, I think Its been hanging out with me for 2 years emerged. Looking nice and tight! 

The last three times I've ordered, tried to bring in a few hundred of them but no dice. Europe is swallowing all plants out of Asia!

I keep trying to source more!

-Gordon





Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hey Gordon,
> 
> Remember these?


----------



## Em85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is someone selling some "Anubias Micro" http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187349


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Em85,

They look a little large to be "micro"; but they are nice 'Petites'.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

im pretty sure this is micro i mean this is the closes i could get with the camera but i mean it takes a lot of leafs to cover that penny


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

cookymonster760 said:


> im pretty sure this is micro i mean this is the closes i could get with the camera but i mean it takes a lot of leafs to cover that penny


Hi cookymonster760,

Even if they are a little out of focus those look about the same as mine; adding the penny brings some scale into the picture an makes it easier to compare. Do you remember where your got yours originally?


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

let me look it up ill tell you in a bit


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry to join the party late, but has anyone carpeted their tank with these micros?
Will they spread or just grow ever so slightly?
I'm in love with my micro anubias and would love to carpet a large section of the floor.


----------



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

BeardedCrow81 said:


> Sorry to join the party late, but has anyone carpeted their tank with these micros?
> Will they spread or just grow ever so slightly?
> I'm in love with my micro anubias and would love to carpet a large section of the floor.


I guess its possible but anubias grow so slow I think it would take it forever to carpet.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

I also have those "micro" Anubias.
I've had them for about a year now ,growth is so-so ,but they were the least prone to algae.
In this tank you can observe 3 Anubias species in 3 different sizes from left to right: Nana Petite ,Micro and Nana regular.
I've had a little Brown algae outbreak since I syphoned out the old gravel and replaced it with a finer grain ,special shrimp.Still arranging things in that tank.


----------

